# School firewalls



## catnipkiller (Feb 9, 2011)

i want to bypass my schools fire wall i was using hotspot shield and it was working for a few weeks now i think they blocked it. i was using to chat to people on steam. i couldent rlly game off the bypass cuz of the ping. is there any other programs i can use so i can get steam to run ?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm going to say it before anybody else does but I don't think this is the place to discuss bypassing filters that are there for a reason. Did you ever think they are there because they want you to learn and not be goofing around on the Internet? Just my $0.02


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 9, 2011)

if u had a 5 hr break between classes ud get a little bored too i bet.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 9, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> if u had a 5 hr break between classes ud get a little bored too i bet.



I would go home.


----------



## v12dock (Feb 9, 2011)

I network administrate for 2 schools, eaiest way around is to sinply RDP to another location
 ( You didn't hear that from me )


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

Volunteer for the IT department to maintain the labs etc. You also start to build a resume a lot earlier than most of your peers.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 9, 2011)

suggestion: if you are bored at school, read your school books, do homework, study. 
good grades -> good job -> hot wife & good sex -> win!


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 9, 2011)

v12dock said:


> I network administrate for 2 schools, eaiest way around is to sinply RDP to another location
> ( You didn't hear that from me )



whats RDP?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> I would go home.



and if you live 1.5 hours from school? or if you do carpooling and even if you house is only 30 mins away, there's no public transportation, forcing to to take a cab if you wanted to go back home?

What if the break is a monday, I always finish everything I had to do for the next week or 2 the weekend before, meaning you can perhaps study 1 hour and then you got nothing else to do?


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> whats RDP?



Remote Desktop Protocol.

Using one computer to connect to another allowing remote control of that PC. I use the native RDP software in Windows 7.


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 9, 2011)

ah, ok. my first thought was remote desktop but i couldnt figure out the P lol


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 9, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> suggestion: if you are bored at school, read your school books, do homework, study.
> good grades -> good job -> hot wife & good sex -> win!




Modified Scarface:



> "In this country,first you get the good grades, then you get the power,THEN you get the woman."


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 9, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> suggestion: if you are bored at school, read your school books, do homework, study.
> good grades -> good job -> hot wife & good sex -> win!



love your comment wizz!

and you're so right


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 9, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> Remote Desktop Protocol.
> 
> Using one computer to connect to another allowing remote control of that PC. I use the native RDP software in Windows 7.



still you cant game very well on it. i think the OP is screwed unless he wants to start getting illegal.


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 9, 2011)

OP said he was just using it to chat on steam. gaming shouldnt be an issue


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 9, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> i couldent rlly game off the bypass cuz of the ping.





Nailezs said:


> OP said he was just using it to chat on steam. gaming shouldnt be an issue



i know, but since he mentioned gaming i figured i would throw it in there.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 9, 2011)

Stayed in a boarding house for 2 years of my life, I survived without Steam and the likes. People used mobile broadband to access steam etc, but as people have pointed out from above, its better for you not to try to bypass them for your own good. 5 hours of studying can make a big difference.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 9, 2011)

Make friends with people at school... voila no more boredom


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Make friends with people at school... voila no more boredom



That would be assuming he is a social person xD many computer addicts are not 

but seriously, just hanging out with friends passes time very fast, eating out, talking, and all the other stuff.

If flash games work, you can always go see that flash game thread we have in the games section


----------



## qubit (Feb 9, 2011)

The firewall is put there for your benefit to protect you. Why on earth would you want to get round it? Mind boggles. :shadedshu


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 9, 2011)

Use a VNC client over an ssh connection or just use TeamViewer to access your home PC. Then you can do some web browsing 
(I hope?)


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yep, RDP to your computer at home is the best solution, you just can't game over it as others have mentioned.  Not to mention it is a great way to have access to files and such on your computer if you ever forget something on your computer at home(like say the paper that is due today, but you printed it and forgot to grab it out of the printer).

Though bringing your own computer and using your own internet connection(via WiMax or something similar) would eliminate the problem as well.



qubit said:


> The firewall is put there for your benefit to protect you. Why on earth would you want to get round it? Mind boggles. :shadedshu



In this situation, it really isn' in place to protect you.  It is in place to prevent students/staff from using the network for anything not acedemic, and to prevent students/staff from sucking up bandwidth.


----------



## v12dock (Feb 9, 2011)

We seriously only run firewalls/web filtering at one of my schools to save bandwidth. And now we are blocking games because one of terminal server labs simply can't handle 30 users using flash on one CPU (Quad Core).


----------



## xbonez (Feb 9, 2011)

Two things I'd like to add:

1. RDP (VNC etc.) is probably his best bet, but if the network admin is worth his weight in salt, the outgoing ports used by those protocols should be blocked/monitored.
2. Attempting to bypass / reverse-engineer is often the best way to learn.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

xbonez said:


> 1. RDP (VNC etc.) is probably his best bet, but if the network admin is worth his weight in salt, the outgoing ports used by those protocols should be blocked/monitored.



Usually not, because they have acedemic/legit uses, and the ports are easily changed anyway so there isn't much point in trying to block them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> good grades -> good job -> hot wife & good sex -> win!



Yeah it seems like common sense but I was too busy screwing around as a teenager to realize this sooner.

Damn W1z your wife must be smokin'! 

And you invented your own great job to boot!


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 9, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> suggestion: if you are bored at school, read your school books, do homework, study.
> good grades -> good job -> hot wife & good sex -> win!



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Munki (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm the network administrator for my school district and I just have teamviewer setup at home then, i run teamviewer off a flash drive. I monitor my main PC at home with it too.

but I don't condone this. hehe. I get kids in trouble for doing stuff like this with the principles. hahaah i love it 

Oh and its more than likely a content filter not a firewall. If your trying to browse to certain content on the web.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Damn W1z your wife must be smokin'!



not interested in a serious relationship at the moment, married to my work.

you'd be the first to complain if my hot wife wants to be reviewed all the time


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 9, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> if u had a 5 hr break between classes ud get a little bored too i bet.



Ideas:

Get a job.
Learn proper English.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> Ideas:
> 
> Get a job.
> Learn proper English.



He needs to go to school in order to get an acceptable job in order to pay for private English classes in order to make you happy


----------



## Frizz (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW 5 hours between classes, I could hardly stand waiting for half an hour. If you have a smartphone and a netbook I'd suggest to tether that boredom away but even then 5 hours would still be too long. Studying/socializing and chatting online as others have suggested would make a good daily routine at least you're getting some of your time back.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> I'm going to say it before anybody else does but I don't think this is the place to discuss bypassing filters that are there for a reason. Did you ever think they are there because they want you to learn and not be goofing around on the Internet? Just my $0.02



meh i used proxies


here is a guide i made almost *5 years ago* (exactly 1419 days since the last post dont bump it)

 how to bypass school blocks

use google some too


----------



## Frick (Feb 9, 2011)

Read books. I recommend Otherland.


----------



## qubit (Feb 9, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> Ideas:
> 
> Get a job.
> Learn proper English.



I hate broken English, too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> Ideas:
> 
> Get a job.
> Learn proper English.



Idea:

Learn the difference between formal and informal writting.
Learn when each is expected.


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 10, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Learn the difference between formal and informal writting.
> Learn when each is expected.



I expect good writing in a tech forum where people are generally intelligent.

I expect "u" and "ud" in a text message from a 12 year old girl.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 10, 2011)

This *ain't no* english class 

Seriously though, except for "u" and "ud", and the "hr" instead of hour, and 2 commas, everything is perfect. Your response was harsh to his post

And who said 12 year olds aren't allowed in this forum? This forum is open to all ages, including anyone who feels like they want to "write like a 12 year old girl"


----------



## jasper1605 (Feb 10, 2011)

n-ster said:


> including anyone who feels like they want to "write like a 12 year old girl"



If someone _feels_ that way they should not be in this forum unless asking for links to a good psychologist.  Of which they still should not be in this forum as that is not tech related


----------



## codyjansen (Feb 10, 2011)

i used vpn to get on my home computer from school 2 years ago. the district IT guy walked in a few minutes later and got me in trouble.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> 5 hours of studying can make a big difference



yeah i wish i had instead of playing games on my Laptop 
Studying makes the exams easy i did fail a couple in year 10 (I took some a year early)
And i had to retake them the next year 
After the failures i stopped playing games and i passed with really good grades would have been easier though if i hadn't of wasted time

The RDP will work but not well enough when considering ping


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 10, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Seriously though, except for "u" and "ud", and the "hr" instead of hour, and 2 commas, everything is perfect.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 10, 2011)

call the garmmerrrr copz plz


----------



## n-ster (Feb 10, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> yeah i wish i had instead of playing games on my Laptop
> Studying makes the exams easy i did fail a couple in year 10 (I took some a year early)
> And i had to retake them the next year
> After the failures i stopped playing games and i passed with really good grades would have been easier though if i hadn't of wasted time
> ...



meh, high school isn't that important until grade 11~12, and not that hard either. 5 hours of studying would cover for ~3 weeks time of studying


----------



## xbonez (Feb 10, 2011)

n-ster said:


> meh, high school isn't that important until grade 11~12, and not that hard either. 5 hours of studying would cover for ~3 weeks time of studying



Gotta agree with that. Though, I guess my situation is slightly different since Id id my high schooling in India  (different education board). I had the time of my life in high school, just studied enough to get average results. The studied well for my SATs and SAT subject tests, got a great score, and here I am, in the US,. College is a different ball game though. Gotta study a lot now.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 11, 2011)

I was at school in england i guess its quite different to US


----------



## Champ (Feb 11, 2011)

when I was in this situation at the community college, the gym became my friend.  I worked out, meet cool dudes and hot chicks.  I balled with the fellas and joined flag football.  You can do a lot with that time.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 11, 2011)

Not to mention bypassing the firewall at your school could get you into quite a bit of trouble and complete loss of computer access...


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't most schools have you sign an Internet Policy that you should follow?  Hate to break it to you, most school firewalls these day's are pretty protected and a lot of ports will be blocked. RDP being one for any outbound connectivity. 

Proxies I wouldn't recommend, you have no idea where your jumping through to get an i-net connection.

+1 to tethering.  Goes through your phone, doesn't break any policies, and nothing gets recorded via the IP address of the internal network.  Especially if they are using SonicWall.


----------

